# Password Reset geht nicht



## nostrada (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe einen Kunden, welcher sein Passwort von seinem Adminpanelzugang vergessen hat. Nun wollte er es zurücksetzen, leider kommt aber kein Mail bei ihm an, nach Eingabe der User daten und der emailadresse. Daraufhin hab ich mir das mal angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass die Funktion nach dem letzten Update plötzlich nicht mehr funzt. Im log sehe ich auch, dass er gar nicht erst versucht ein Mail rauszusenden. Auch die anderen logs geben nichts her. Es scheint als wenn da gar nichts mehr passiert und er leert auch nur die Eingabefelder wieder.

Woran kann das liegen - Bitte um Hilfe
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruss nostrada


----------



## Germanius (19. März 2010)

Dies kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe von 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2 upgedatet und bei mir funktioniert der Passwortreset, habe die Mail mit dem neuen Passwort erhalten.

Das einzige was mir in der Mail auffällt sind die krüppeligen Umlautdarstellungen:
Das Passwort fÃŒr ihr ISPConfig 3 Controlpanel Konto wurde zurÃŒckgesetzt. Das neue Passwort ist:


----------



## nostrada (19. März 2010)

Zitat von Germanius:


> Dies kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Ich habe von 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2 upgedatet und bei mir funktioniert der Passwortreset, habe die Mail mit dem neuen Passwort erhalten.
> 
> Das einzige was mir in der Mail auffällt sind die krüppeligen Umlautdarstellungen:
> Das Passwort fÃŒr ihr ISPConfig 3 Controlpanel Konto wurde zurÃŒckgesetzt. Das neue Passwort ist:


Vermutlich hat es demzufolge ein Modul zerschossen, kann man das nachträglich noch fixen, der Server ist bereits produktiv.

Gruss nostrada


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Schau doch mal ins mail log wenn Du das Passwort zurücksetzt, ob dort was zu der ausgelieferten Mail drin steht.


----------



## nostrada (26. März 2010)

Sorry für die späte Antwort,

also das mail.log gibt keinerlei Info aus bei der Anforderung des Passworts.
Definitiv geht das Modul nicht mehr. Letztes Update auf 3.0.2.1 ist installiert.
Wie kann ich das fixen?

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruss nostrada


----------



## Till (26. März 2010)

Du kannst ja einen Bug Report im Bugtracker posten und wir sehen uns das dann mal zum nächsten Release hin an. Oder aber Du schaust selbst durch den Quelltext, wenn Du Dich ein wenig mit PHP auskennst. Der code müsste in einer datei in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/login/ sein.


----------



## nostrada (30. März 2010)

mmh kenn mich wohl zu wenig mit PHP aus, den Bug Report würd ich auch erstellen, wenn ich wüsste wo, werd wohl mal googlen müssen. Hoffe es ist auch nen bug, aber ich hab ja ausser den Updates vom Server und den Updates vom ISPConfig nichts geändert. 

Gruss nostrada


----------



## Till (31. März 2010)

http://bugtracker.ispconfug.org


----------



## miglosch (18. Aug. 2012)

*gleiches und doch anderes Problem mit dem Reset...*

Und zwar verweigert ihm das System den Zugriff aufs cp. 
Der Reset funktioniert zwar, d.h. die Mail wird versandt, aber einloggen kann er sich trotzdem nicht.

Die Fehlermeldung:



> ERROR
> 
> Error
> Benutzername oder Passwort falsch.


Beim Testen als Admin fiel mir auf, dass ich auch über die Benutzerverwaltung nicht auf diesen User switchen (relogin als User) kann. Es erscheint zwar die Seite 



> Do you want to login as user ?
> If you do so, you can "go back" by clicking at logout.
> Yes, login as ClientNo, back to list


, ein Klick auf Yes bleibt jedoch ohne weitere Aktion.
Wenn ich aber über System CP Benutzer gehe, funktioniert der Switch. Bei allen anderen Kunden funktioniert alles tadellos.

Ich verwende derzeit noch ispc 3.0.3.2

Was kann ich tun? Würde ein Update das Problem evtl. beheben?


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall erstmal updaten, denn bei einer so alten Version kann ich Dir nicht mehr sagen ob es damals einen Bug betreffend dieser Funktionen gegeben hat.


----------



## miglosch (18. Aug. 2012)

*Update erledigt...*

Das Update hab ich erledigt, der Fehler bleibt.
Login ins cp sowie der switch aus der Benutzerverwaltung heraus funktionieren nicht... allerdings nur bei dieser einen Kundin


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2012)

Dann ist wahrscheinlich der Datensatz des Users in der DB beschädigt oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## miglosch (20. Aug. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann ist wahrscheinlich der Datensatz des Users in der DB beschädigt oder etwas ähnliches.


Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht; wobei ich merkwürdig finde, dass es aus System - CP-Benutzer funktioniert. Auch alle anderen Funktionen (Mail, Web  und DB) laufen ohne Probleme.

Till, hast du eine Idee, wie ich den Datensatz prüfen kann? Bzw. wie man das am geschicktesten behebt?


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2012)

Im Grunde musst Du mal die Einträge eines funktioniernden Users mit dem nicht funktionierenden User in den tabellen sys_user, sys_group und client vergleichen. Interessant sind insbesondere die Zugehörigkeiten:

sys_user.default_group => sys_group.groupid
sys_user.groups => sys_group.groupid
sys_user.client_id => client.client_id
sys_group.client_id => client.client_id

dann vergleiche auch mal startmodule, app_theme und modules in sys_user mit einem funktionierenden Eintrag.


----------



## miglosch (22. Aug. 2012)

Die Werte sind analog zu denen eines Users, bei dem der Login funktioniert.

Es ist nicht so, dass der Benutzer komplett nicht funktionieren würde. Mail, Web, DB und FTP funktionieren einwandfrei. Und aus System - CP Benutzer heraus funktioniert der Login auch. Nur der "direkte" Login ist ohne Funktion. D.h. dass ein Klick auf den Button 'Yes, login as Client' ohne Aktion bleibt... 

Es scheint fast, als sei der Benutzer geperrt... was wenn ich den Benutzer im System deaktiviere und nach ein paar Minuten wieder aktiviere?


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2012)

Du kannst es ja mal versuchen, da aber die Spere eines Users direkt im Interface angezeigt wird (System > CP benutzer > User > Active checkbox) solltestDu es dort sehen können.


----------



## miglosch (23. Aug. 2012)

Nein, hat auch nichts gebracht...
Ich dachte, es sei vielleicht ein typischer deaktivieren/aktivieren Fehler...
Im Moment weiß auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2012)

Versuch bitte mal ein repair mit phpmyadmin auf die gesamte mysql DB auszuführen, vieleicht ist da irgend was im argen mit dem Datensatz. Ansonsten weiß ich per Ferndiagnose auch nicht was es noch sein kann.


----------



## miglosch (23. Aug. 2012)

hab ich schon gemacht, das war eigentlich das Erste, woran ich dachte... 
ich suche weiter...


----------

